# Any Spare "good Energy" Out There?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I know everyone has sooooo much going on in their own lives, but if anyone has even a little bit of spare positive energy laying around - could we borrow it? Just for a little while?

KB goes in tomorrow for some med tests/procedures to rule out some nasty stuff. Results, of course, will take longer to get back....don't know how long. She's never had a bad medical experience...I've had very few good ones. Guess whose nerves are fraying fastest?

I'm sure that any energies borrowed will be returned with only a bit of wear & tear. But, I've seen the strength of the prayers of Outbackers....thought maybe ya'll might focus a few on KB over the next 48hrs or so? Thanks.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi,

You and Kathy have our prayers.

May God be with both of you during this time.

Rita


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Judi - I can always spare some positive energy for my fellow Outbackers -- especially for the ones like you. I wish Kathy the very best with what she's going through and will be thinking about the both of you. Please take care of yourselves and keep us posted.

Mitch


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wolfwood,

You didn't mention what the tests were for, and that is no big deal, but I just wanted you to know I've been through three MAJOR cancer surgeries, and am still alive and well!!!

I do believe a positive mental attitude (along wth prayer) can do wonders for healing, so mine is yours for the "borrowing."

May God bless during this time.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll certainly be praying for both of you.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

I can't think of anyone I would rather 'Pay it forward' to. Shannon and I send you and KB all our best 'energies'! Hang in there, and know that we are all here thinking of and pulling for both of you.

Happy Tails







,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

All our spare positive energy and even some thats not spare will be sent to Kathy and Wolfwood.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Positive thoughts... Positive thoughts...
You have lots of synergy and support from your friends here! Best of luck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Judi, both you and Kath will be in all of our prayers and thoughts, and all the positive energy I can muster is heading your way, as we speak.....

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Count us in, too.

We'll be thinking about you Kathy.

Tim


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Will be praying here too!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just know you'll both be in my thoughts and prayers!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've got tons of good energy to spare... both Stacie and I are sending our best to you and Kathy. Besides, I need her in the best of health when she has to explain the Hensley to me all over again. My mind is like a steel trap.







Nothing gets in. Again ALL OUR BEST!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Judi









I'm sending every ounce of Good Energy that I have, I'll even throw in some Excellent Energy for extra good measure!

Best wishes for you and Kathy, you're in our thoughts and prayers...

Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You know - you really are an incredible group of people!

It's not everyone who can make me laugh and cry, all within a very small window - especially when I have my "work face" on!! I will likely be reading this thread over and over tomorrow between 12, when I deliver her to the hands of strangers, and 5 or 6, when I bring her home to Wolfwood.

Know that all your positive thoughts, strengths, and "Excellent Energies" will also be with her, as she's read this thread and - other than maybe me being in a bit of hot water for even posting this







- your words have touched her.

Thank you - every one of you!

Wolfie


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Judi and Kathy,

We will keep you in our prayers and remember that with God all things are possible. Our positive energy was sent your way from RI so it should reach you pretty soon. You will know it is from us by the dog drool attached to it







(Big Ben wanted to send some love to you both too). Keep us posted.
Darryl and Martha


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You can double the RI prayers good luck and our prayers are with KB.

John+Bobbie-Jo


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

May Gods peace and mercy be with you both.

Our thoughts and prayers

Bill


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Judi and Kathy:
Our thoughts and prayers are sent your way. Take care. 
Karen


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Judi & Kathy for what you have done for us by being great new friends and giving us a great tour of your backyard and taking us and others into your lives. Really glad to have two new sisters like you both.
You know the saying"It's not just a site It's a family 
You both can have all the positive energy we have in our house and you know lots a lot of positive energy
specially with Cordell









Judi and Kathy you both will be in ours prayers!!!!!!

Don,Peg & Kids


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have met, KB and Judi, you have a pretty good idea of who I am as a person. Just found this thread after several very busy nights. If you need ANY thing, ANY THING AT ALL you have my phone number, e-mail, know where my house is, know where I work. You let me know. In the mean time Bell and Flynn want to know where you want the dumptruck load of positive energy put at Wolfwood. I'll bring over the rest in my pick-up!

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this







Me energy ........... Of course!! I will be storming heaven with my prayers for you & Kath. Let all the positive energy & prayers rain down on you both this morning & always!









Hugs,

Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Heavenly Father we ask that You watch over and bless Kathy and Judi, their families and friends as they meet with some of the challenges that we experience in our life here on earth. We know that You will cradle them in Your arms and shower them with love. We also pray for their care givers that they may use the skills you have blessed them with to produce the most postive outcomes possible. All this we pray in the name of Your Son, Jesus Christ.

Amen

TC & GB

Tripp


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> Heavenly Father we ask that You watch over and bless Kathy and Judi, their families and friends as they meet with some of the challenges that we experience in our life here on earth. We know that You will cradle them in Your arms and shower them with love. We also pray for their care givers that they may use the skills you have blessed them with to produce the most postive outcomes possible. All this we pray in the name of Your Son, Jesus Christ.
> 
> Amen
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> Heavenly Father we ask that You watch over and bless Kathy and Judi, their families and friends as they meet with some of the challenges that we experience in our life here on earth. We know that You will cradle them in Your arms and shower them with love. We also pray for their care givers that they may use the skills you have blessed them with to produce the most postive outcomes possible. All this we pray in the name of Your Son, Jesus Christ.
> 
> Amen
> 
> ...


Great prayer Tripp. I will second the AMEN.

Judi and KB, I'll keep you in prayer. May the doctors have wisdom and you guys too as you make decisions. Take care of yourselves.

Scott


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It is now 1:45 PM and I am thinking my most positive thoughts to KB as I type. I hope and pray that everything passes without any problems, and Kath is up and about in no time. The following is my positive mind thoughts being sent along----->





















God bless, and let us know how everything is!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> It is now 1:45 PM and I am thinking my most positive thoughts to KB as I type.


Kevin, are you ALWAYS that good?????









Wow, the Doc wheeled her away at...1:45.....







How'd you do that??????

No news yet, folks. I'm home for a bit just killing time....groceries unpacked, dogs let out, flowers in vase, laptop on, friends' voices all around me. Thanks. This waiting is tuff. I should get a call anytime in the next 1/2 hr or so to go back and pick her up and bring her back to Wolfwood where she belongs. I 'spect she'll then sleep for a few more hours. I'll keep you posted.... Thanks














.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update Wolfie ...........been thinkin bout you & Kathy all day









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Good sign...just got the call. Nurse says "Kathy says to tell you she's ready to go home NOW!"

Gotta go!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> It is now 1:45 PM and I am thinking my most positive thoughts to KB as I type.


Kevin, are you ALWAYS that good?????









Wow, the Doc wheeled her away at...1:45.....







How'd you do that??????

No news yet, folks. I'm home for a bit just killing time....groceries unpacked, dogs let out, flowers in vase, laptop on, friends' voices all around me. Thanks. This waiting is tuff. I should get a call anytime in the next 1/2 hr or so to go back and pick her up and bring her back to Wolfwood where she belongs. I 'spect she'll then sleep for a few more hours. I'll keep you posted.... Thanks














.
[/quote]
Am I always that good? Well, I'm afraid if you ask Stacie- her answer would be different than mine...
Anyway, still sending good thoughts, hope to hear some encouraging news tonight.....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Kathy and Judi, Prayers and good wishes are never wasted so mine are coming your way, too. I'm sorry I didn't read this yesterday but glad I can help now. All of God's blessings from another member of your _family._


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Stage 1 has been completed successfully and the Mother Ship has returned to port! The tests are complete, Kathy is home, and asleep on the couch well within my sight-line. I expect she'll sleep for a few hours, if not all night. I, on the other hand, am typing with one hand while holding a very large iced mug a fresh apple cider w/rum in the other!

Stage 2 is a process. We now wait for about 5 days







before we hear any results.

How can they do that? Turn your world upside down, inside out, and on its ear then simply pat you on the shoulder & send you home to resume your 'normal life'? Maybe its all routine to 'them'...but it sure ain't to us!!









*THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!*
Your encouraging words, prayers, exceptional positive energy, and support have made a VERY trying day a little less difficult.

Now we wait.....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

While you're drinking your rum & cider, know that we're raising you both up in prayer and wishing we were raising a rum & cider instead! We're with you all the way, Wolfie. Know that and remind Kathy that we're here for her in whatever way she needs! Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad KB is home safe, we'll be praying for good test results









Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I never saw this last night either, but since we talked last night you have both been in my thoughts all day. One thing I know for sure is that if Tripp's prayer reached God the way it reached me just now then everything will be fine. I am still wiping the tears! 
Love to you both,
Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> How can they do that? Turn your world upside down, inside out, and on its ear then simply pat you on the shoulder & send you home to resume your 'normal life'? Maybe its all routine to 'them'...but it sure ain't to us!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfie,

Lots of positive thoughts coming to you and KB. I know the waiting is hard, but trust me, it's not just routine to "them" either. Here's hoping you'll be getting some answers sooner than 5 days!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear KB is home
We will still keep praying for both of you

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Glad to hear KB is home
> We will still keep praying for both of you
> 
> Don


Our prayers are also with you and KB!

Jim, Steph and the kids


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Our prayers are with both of you.

Scott and Jamie


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

You have all the "energy" I got , in our thoughts and prayers.

May God bless you.

Russ


----------

